
No, you cannot have a third of my life - iio7
https://www.unixsheikh.com/articles/no-you-cannot-have-a-third-of-my-life.html
======
notsag-hn
Nice post! I'd say it's not the simplest thing in the world though to find a
part-time job that is interesting enough and that has a decent pay. But I
strongly agree with this post anyways, full-time jobs with fat salaries are
your way to be used far beyond your physical and mental limits, and you have
no life! I have also been working an insane number of hours a day and it's not
worth it because it's not sustainable, I end up quitting like many others.
It's funny then companies seem really surprised and cannot understand why
people leave when they have a great salary and other rockstar benefits. Maybe
we leave because we didn't have a life, mate :D

------
cercatrova
I always wondered what a company with a 20 hour work week would look like
(either five 4 hour days or four 5 hour days, to take every Friday off). I
think the productivity gains would be massive per hour of time spent because
there is true focus during that time and not idle chitchat. Communication
would be entirely asynchronous, and so this model would work best for a
distributed remote company. I read a book about this model, called Five Hour
Workday which helped solidify this model in my mind [0]. There's also an
article if you don't want to read the entire book [1].

The benefits are manifold. As stated above, and as the author had discovered,
productivity did indeed go up, more than the 8 hour workday had.
Communication, being asynchronous, codifies the company's history, progress,
values, and other useful pieces and creates an internal wiki structure which
any employee can reference back to. This is to say, not only should the
communication be asynchronous, but it should also be long-form. If there are
discussions about new features, employees should submit suggestions of a few
pages or so outlining everything they think about it, including how the
feature would work, what its benefits are, and so on.

All of this does not of course discount the benefits of remote work, or
barring that, only needing to work half the normal workday.

[0] [http://www.fivehourworkday.com/book-
intro.html](http://www.fivehourworkday.com/book-intro.html)

[1] [https://www.fastcompany.com/3063262/what-happened-when-i-
mov...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3063262/what-happened-when-i-moved-my-
company-to-a-5-hour-workday)

